# front windshield sweating



## H2H1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I call it sweating other may have another word for it. But my windshied will sweat when we are camping in cooler weather and have the heat on inside. Does anyone know why that is. My last trip out I notice that mine was the only one in the group of campers I was with moisture forming on the windshied. Do I have another problem?


----------



## vanole (Dec 2, 2012)

Hollis,

Crack one of your rooftop vents and I think that will solve your problem.  I know it sounds nuts but it has worked for me when running furnace.

Hope all is going well with your.  Florida so far this season has been treating me well.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## LEN (Dec 2, 2012)

Everyone has the problem to one degree. Like Jeff said crack a window and vent and if real wet dry-ese or something like it. We as humans loose a lot of water during the day and all the cooking showering and having hot drinks just add to it. One can also add one of the small personal heaters(electric) 400 watts for the dash areato kepp water as vapor untill it can be vented.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Jeff and Len, this why I like this forum, ask a question and you get an answer. I will start cracking one or both door windows a little each night. Len we do use 2  electric heaters at night if it cold for one. we also have the furance on but at low temp. I rather used the park electricity than my propane. I know just being cheap, but that what I am. hahahaha


----------



## LEN (Dec 2, 2012)

We do the same with 2 electric heaters, one in the front and one just before the bedroom. WE turn the furnace way down at night, we sleep cold, then in the morning I will make the coffee and turn the heaters and furnace up a bit for breakfast and shower time. By running this way the furnace only runs once a day for ten minutes or so, the Elec heaters keep it warm from then on. Am looking for one of the very small 400watt heaters for the wet bay to keep the frost off in the real cold times. By keeping the temp up and the windows and vents cracked we stay quite dry. Another thing at night we shut all the vents and windows(no added moisture other than our breathing) plus put the covered foam vent cushins in and you would be surprised how much difference by using them makes.

LEN


----------



## whitey (Apr 6, 2013)

Hollis; I too use to have that happen to me in three Motorhomes that i  had before the one i have now, However i don't have that problem with this one and i don't know why.


----------

